# Coin



## sanders (Oct 6, 2009)

Now this is all new to me so forgive me if I have done something daft!! I am trying to locate the information/advice centre in Coin that can help expats with all sorts of problems. Mine being that I would like to find out if I am eligable to claim unemployment benefit. Any ideas??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sanders said:


> Now this is all new to me so forgive me if I have done something daft!! I am trying to locate the information/advice centre in Coin that can help expats with all sorts of problems. Mine being that I would like to find out if I am eligable to claim unemployment benefit. Any ideas??


Hi Sanders

I lived in Coin for 2 years but have to say I cant remember the bloomin name of the organisation ! Im going to have a look around now.

What is your situation ? to claim unemployment benefit you have to have been in work (contracted work) and the amount claimed is based on your Social security contributions paid in the last 360 days .... then they calculate the length of time you can claim paro based on the number of years you have been working.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go .... I cant find the telephone number though.



You can contact the Coin Foreigners Department on [email protected] 


Sue :ranger:


----------



## sanders (Oct 6, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Sanders
> 
> I lived in Coin for 2 years but have to say I cant remember the bloomin name of the organisation ! Im going to have a look around now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response Sue,
Well you have kind of answered my question really because although I have been working full-time for the past ten years here I was only on a full-time contract over two years ago. You know what it's like, I've been working full time but on a contract that stated only 10 hours per week. I would still like to give it a whirl though (I'm getting a tad desperate). So if you can think of the info. office in Coin I would be really grateful. Thanks so much.


----------



## sanders (Oct 6, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go .... I cant find the telephone number though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sanders said:


> Thanks Sue, I'll let you know what happens.


Yes please do - you never know! you may have paid enough social security even on part time hours to get the minimum!!

Good luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are instructions on how to get there if you want to visit personally
Coin Foreigners Dept


----------

